# Super Shipbottom Bikini Girl



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sorry ED...the anti link rules are there for a reason...to discourage ADVERTISING. You are welcome to take out an ad for your products OR to be a contributing member of the forum but you may not use the forum to promote your product or business ONLY to answer questions member may pose about your product. OK?


----------



## punjabi (Jul 16, 2007)

Did somebody say "bikini girl"?

Where is she?


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

There's a video link on The Super Shipbottom web site showing what passes for a spokesmodel in Florida, apparently. Not only that, they have this poor girl actually applying anti fouling while dressed in a bikini. I wonder if they told her she was exposing herself to a toxic substance. Scumbags.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Quit looking at the flesh....*

You lecher you. Didn't you notice the roller was a different color than the bottom and was dry?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd have to agree with Fstbttms. Applying anti-fouling bottom paint while dressed in a bikini is rather unwise and not very good for one's health, regardless of how good it is for advertising. Most people I know who are painting the bottom of their boats are wearing long sleeves and pants and minimizing skin exposure to the bottom paint. 

Also, having worked with the paint industry for many years, I have to question how good the adhesion of this paint really is if there is little or no bottom surface preparation per their recommendation. This is particularly the case if applied over a soft ablative coating.

I'm also curious why Shipbottom rated so well in Practical Sailor tests for four years, 1996-1999, but hasn't been mentioned at all in the past eight years. Hmm...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## punjabi (Jul 16, 2007)

At least her "bottom" won't be "fouled". Get it? See what I did there?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

what did I miss???what did I miss???what did I miss???

links???


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> what did I miss???what did I miss???what did I miss???
> 
> links???


a lame attempt at a commercial for paint... that's all.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

damn moderators....butts are bad...but CD can come here and tell us about his power boat dream boats....hypocrits....

Some are sons some are stepsons....darn


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Was the bikini made of Tyvek? Because you'd want a pretty smooth finish with Tyvek.


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

I heard you got a better finish when using a roller if a second person followed behind to tit off. Is that true?


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

I, for one, think it's rude to start a thread with a title such as "Super Shipbottom Bikini Girl" that doesn't actually contain a picture of said "Bikini Girl." False advertising, that is, in my book.

Jim


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Jim—

It probably did originally...but she got moderated out.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm not lucky at all....

When my boat gets painted I get two ugly black Brasilian men, a TommyT American old fart, and a crazy Ucranian that works for me when the boat is on the dry, and connects all my crapper hoses wrong....

Normally the tity girl is in the bar serving margarittas


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> I'd have to agree with Fstbttms. Applying anti-fouling bottom paint while dressed in a bikini is rather unwise and not very good for one's health,


True. That's why we make a point of getting drunk and doing it naked


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> Normally the tity girl is in the bar serving margarittas


And you would know that... how?

Jim


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SEMIJim said:


> And you would know that... how?
> 
> Jim


They stick out of the bar door, even when the doors are closed


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

If I am going to engage in any type of hazardous activity, I prefer to have a bikini clad woman in view. If I am to perish during the activity it is nice to be able to see what I lived for. (g)


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> I'd have to agree with Fstbttms. Applying anti-fouling bottom paint while dressed in a bikini is rather unwise and not very good for one's health, regardless of how good it is for advertising. Most people I know who are painting the bottom of their boats are wearing long sleeves and pants and minimizing skin exposure to the bottom paint.
> 
> Also, having worked with the paint industry for many years, I have to question how good the adhesion of this paint really is if there is little or no bottom surface preparation per their recommendation. This is particularly the case if applied over a soft ablative coating.
> 
> I'm also curious why Shipbottom rated so well in Practical Sailor tests for four years, 1996-1999, but hasn't been mentioned at all in the past eight years. Hmm...


I must agree If I saw Sailingdog painting my bottom while he was wearing a bikini it could/would be bad for my health  then again


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hell, if I saw me painting the bottom of my boat in a bikini... I'd be headed for the loony bin pretty quick. 


SimonV said:


> I must agree If I saw Sailingdog painting my bottom while he was wearing a bikini it could/would be bad for my health  then again


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Took a look at the young HEALTHY lady in the bikini. 
Yes sirree didybob.... She is very HEALTHY. 

Note: if there are any women looking at this post. Please ignore the posting. Just a typical male making dumb comments. Please do not hunt me down and cause me bodily harm...


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice er 'lungs'


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

She comes with her own PFDs.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thanks for concern!*

The bikini clad girl isn't really painting the boat, duh? Yes this is a poor way to get your attention but it is extremely effective. We all at Super Shipbottom encourage the utmost caution when applying any chemical but since we don't use benzine based solvents we are less caustic.

The paint sticks without much prep because it has a very effective etcher!

We don't add slime controlers so nailing a paint panel to a dock isn't a very good way to test any paint and now the santi-slime products are complaining too! When they tried it on a real boat they rated it excellent!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

boatgui said:


> The bikini clad girl isn't really painting the boat, duh? Yes this is a poor way to get your attention but it is extremely effective. We all at Super Shipbottom encourage the utmost caution when applying any chemical but since we don't use benzine based solvents we are less caustic.
> 
> The paint sticks without much prep because it has a very effective etcher!
> 
> We don't add slime controlers so nailing a paint panel to a dock isn't a very good way to test any paint and now the santi-slime products are complaining too! When they tried it on a real boat they rated it excellent!


I am not really sure what else you would have expected!! Bikini Clad girl on a sailors site and you expect them to be looking at the paint?? COme on.

Seriously, if the product is that good, you won't need her. Have Practial Sailor test it for you or give it to a few members here (not me... that would be an inappropriate conflict of interest) and let them give a first hand review. The only thing that travels in sailing circles faster than good news is bad news. But if you believe in your product, you have nothing to lose.

I will also caution you about trying to advertise it here without paying. That is not right. Take out an ad and promote it. We get a LOT of traffic here.

- CD


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

boatgui said:


> The bikini clad girl isn't really painting the boat, duh?


Getting snarky with the membership here will _not_ endear you to it. Take my word for it.



boatgui said:


> Yes this is a poor way to get your attention but it is extremely effective.


Perhaps just the kind of "effective" you don't want? I, for one, have pledged *never* to purchase a product or service brought to my attention by spam. Thus, by doing what you've done, and remaining unrepentant after multiple larts, you've put yourself and your product in such a position that I can never purchase it, even if it was the best product there is _and_ came with the hottest bikini-clad babe on the planet. My position is an extension of the Boulder Pledge.

Jim


----------



## garymcg (Jun 19, 2006)

Geez, the super shipbottom website has got to be the worst looking page on the internet outside of MySpace. Hey OP, don't you have any neighborhood kids that know how to use a PC? Hurry up and get one of them to fix that mess. Start with the "21th Anniversary" or at least tell me how to pronounce that. "Twenty-oneth" is it?

Also, can you tell me how you get 15 to 18 months in the water annually? Does the paint ship with some sort of time compression machine? No matter how hard I try I can never get more than 12 months annually. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

garymcg and others, have exposed boatgui for the minor league spammer scammer he actually is. With his illiterate and cheezy approach to marketing, it's a wonder how even powerboaters buy the products.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Can I post the photos of the Babes that paint my hull?????    

They're from Brasil!!! I swear...


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Yes - please do and be sure to email the photos to me at the same time . . . before cam deletes them.


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats Gary for the first post to make me laugh out loud today! (seriously, as I mop up coffee from my desk.)

Welcome aboard!

Fred



garymcg said:


> Geez, the super shipbottom website has got to be the worst looking page on the internet outside of MySpace. Hey OP, don't you have any neighborhood kids that know how to use a PC? Hurry up and get one of them to fix that mess. Start with the "21th Anniversary" or at least tell me how to pronounce that. "Twenty-oneth" is it?
> 
> Also, can you tell me how you get 15 to 18 months in the water annually? Does the paint ship with some sort of time compression machine? No matter how hard I try I can never get more than 12 months annually. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Yes - please do and be sure to email the photos to me at the same time . . . before cam deletes them.


OK....you asked for it...and I am quoting you in case yo say later you didn't ask to see them....  

One moment please...2 "hull painting Brasilian babes" coming right up for Mr. TB...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Oh geeez...standing by with my big red button to delete big red bottoms!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

here you go TB....you weirdo...

..for the record....I'm not into that "stuff"...this was a request by TB...OK??

They're Brasilian...Manoel and José...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TB..what's your email??? Can I give it to them?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Crap - no nekid Bazilian women . . . I'm logging off and going back to work.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Giulietta said:


> Can I post the photos of the Babes that paint my hull?????
> 
> They're from Brasil!!! I swear...


Hey Giu . . . is this your idea of "Babes"? . . .


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey TB...don't complain...his usual babes have 4 legs!! (g)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have you ever noticed that the mention of "Bikini girl" in the tag line developes over 1000 hits in a week?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

T B, my hero, I'm with you. Back to work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm looking at my hull...DAMN that's a shiny hull and bottom....!!!

Teflon paint...the best stuff after fire and wheel were invented....don't care who you are and what you sell....


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

camaraderie said:


> Hey TB...don't complain...his usual babes have 4 legs!! (g)


That's right cam, his favorite ménage à trois consists of himself, Lambsie and Lambchops.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TBaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

TBaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

definitely going back to the drawing board on that note.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey TB...you smoke after???










Man I'm machine gun mode....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TB going home with girlfriend on his new bike...

Note: She was Cams ex...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

HAHAHAHA there is an ad about painting the bottom in that video? I missed it, all I saw was an orange bikini with a sunburned girl wearing it. 

What did they say? Bottom helpers? hahahaha what a cheeeeezy ad, but heck, it made hits to his site...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

It actually surprises me that it took 5 pages for this thing to get off topic.

- CD


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Giulietta said:


> Teflon paint...the best stuff after fire and wheel were invented....don't care who you are and what you sell....


I'm sure any anti fouling works great _somewhere_... but where I'm from, Teflon paints perform for sh*t and almost nobody uses them anymore.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Ohh...... I'm sorry I'm using it....    

Tomorrow I will strip it off....ok?? Promise. I am really dumb...

By the way, by performing you mean as antifouling or as drag reducer?? Just curious.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Painted in May, never cleaned since then, many of the weeks the boat didn't move.



















It must be either the paint you guys use or the quality of the water..I don't want anything else, neither do all the people I know that race. Costs 2 times more and you need to order it at least 15 days before...Jotun is the brand, and for 8 years now I've been using it.

Maybe is where your _somewhere_ is


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It's the quality of the water...  Given how well our government works, and the fact that the EPA is one of the more efficient departments here... it is definitely the quality of the water.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Giulietta said:


> By the way, by performing you mean as antifouling or as drag reducer?? Just curious.


What I meant was anti fouling performance. Here in California, a typical vinyl paint will do an adequate job retarding fouling growth for maybe 6 months or so. After that, performace drops off dramatically.

I am unaware of any product that is actually marketed as a "drag reducer".


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Giulietta said:


> Painted in May, never cleaned since then, many of the weeks the boat didn't move.


My guess is that "Jotun" paints are not sold in California. At the very least, I have never heard of them. In any event, any sailboat not cleaned in 6 months here in the Bay Area (regardless of what locally-available anti fouling it was painted with) would not be anywhere near clean and certainly not in racing condition.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Well.....then it looks mine works pretty fine huh???


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Giulietta said:


> Well.....then it looks mine works pretty fine huh???


Like I said, any anti fouling probably works great somewhere...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

When I get home I'll post a photo of my paint.

Its Jotun Racing Teflon. And its like a water dispersant. if you wet it it repels water. It also leaves a shinny finish..This paint has a different "look" and "feel" when you touch it.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

a drag reducer

HySpeedKote
Watercraft Performance Coating
from Marine Polymer Group Inc of Sarasota

"not just for increasing speed on the water...enhances the overall performance of all watercraft and watersports equipment, providing a much softer ride with less noise, more control, reduced fuel consumption, reduced engine maintenance and extended range"

To the extent that any coating smooths the underwater hull, down to a microscopic level, drag will be reduced. Longevity may be another issue indeed. And we know, "clean bottoms are fast bottoms".


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

sailaway21 said:


> To the extent that any coating smooths the underwater hull, down to a microscopic level, drag will be reduced. Longevity may be another issue indeed. And we know, "clean bottoms are fast bottoms".


No boat in living a marine environment will stay clean (or fast) for very long with that stuff on it.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*I have deleted posts containing personal attacks and instruct Sway and Fstbttms to just leave this thread alone. *


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Fastbottoms..

This is the paint I use. You don't have that where you live??


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Giulietta said:


> Fastbottoms..
> 
> This is the paint I use. You don't have that where you live??


I don't believe so. I have never seen it on a store shelf nor do I ever recall a client telling me they were using it.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Fast...

Well then I can sell it to you and you can sell it to the racers there...this is like butter, man I'm telling you...its like the invention of the year, but I've been using it for many years.

Over here, we're looking at 48 Euros ($76 US), a can of 1 liter (as shown), it keeps my hull clean all year round and its like a water dispersant. I use around 18 cans. and apply with spray gun, under controlled conditions, like temperature and moisture and dilution % (that's my recepy).

This is how my bottom looked in early November, when I made the videos with my son. That's 6 months at sea, no touching it except the rudder I cleaned to check for failures. (had none).

It leaves a porous shinny finish that reduces drag.



















I have never shown my bottom like that!!! (joke bottom..like butt) ehehehe

look you can see my saildrive...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actially, it leaves a non-porous shiny finish.. .if the finish was porous, the bad things, like algae and barnacles would stick to it.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Dog, I said it right. It leaves a porous finish, that's what decreases drag, like a golf ball's dimples, but the porosity is so minuscle that the barnacles don't have a surface to grab.

It probably tastes like **** too, because they stay away from it, too.

Maybe they can't grab the surface because its so slipperry! ehehehehe

But its porous all right, that's what makes it work. When you pass your hand thru it its like velvet.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Must be really small pores...  

Just curious...how much is a gallon of the stuff??


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Roughly $292 a gallon. Is it a good price for the US?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Depends... how many years does it last??


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Lasts one year. How much does the regular anti-fouling paint cost and last in the US?

Here everyone paints each year.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Interlux Micron Extra costs $220. US/gallon. My bottom takes two gallons - typically good for 2 seasons, at times a seasonal touch up is necessary.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Giulietta said:


> Well then I can sell it to you and you can sell it to the racers there...this is like butter, man I'm telling you...its like the invention of the year, but I've been using it for many years.


Looking around the Jotun web site, I see that there is a California distributor for their marine products. But again, I have never run across their anti fouling here, and I've seen pretty much everything there is to see in thirteen years of hull cleaning.


----------



## GulfCoastSkimmer (Jul 3, 2007)

*really... who races penguins?*

Giu does that can say Penguin racing or am i reading it wrong? I know some guys that race horses and have heard of dog racing, but never even heard of penguin racing. I am going to research it online and see if i can find some pics


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

A little further digging on the Jotun USA web site seems to indicate that the only anti foulings they sell here in the USA are aimed at the commercial vessel market, container ships and tankers and such. I do not see Giu's paint or anything marketed to the yachting industry.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Fstbttms said:


> I do not see Giu's paint or anything marketed to the yachting industry.


That's why the fastest boats are ON THIS SIDE of the World   

Just like the cars....


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Giulietta said:


> That's why the fastest boats are ON THIS SIDE of the World
> 
> Just like the cars....


Yeah, maybe, but we got the good lookin' women.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Fstbttms said:


> Yeah, maybe, but we got the good lookin' women.


Just a question, but have you been to Europe ?


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Freesail99 said:


> Just a question, but have you been to Europe ?


Sure I have. But I live in California. Pretty tough to beat.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Fstbttms said:


> Sure I have. But I live in California. Pretty tough to beat.


You're wrong man....trust me on this one.....i've been to california many times...some are pretty, but they're all crazy....dopped or *****...

I don't know where in Europe you went...maybe England or Germany, if that is where you meant by Europe, OK....

Have you been in Italy? Southern Spain and Portugal??


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Fstbttms said:


> Sure I have. But I live in California. Pretty tough to beat.


If you like big fake balloons and assorted other sugically modified body parts you enjoy Socal!
If you like em smelly or butchy then Nocal is just the place! Been there, burned the t-shirt.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

xort said:


> If you like big fake balloons and assorted other sugically modified body parts you enjoy Socal!
> If you like em smelly or butchy then Nocal is just the place! Been there, burned the t-shirt.


This from that hotbed of female beauty, Lake St. Clair, Michigan.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> Just like the cars....


Evidently you don't follow NHRA. Europeans have been trying to come up w/ their own series for years, and they're still not as fast. However, you were probably referring to production cars.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

zz4gta said:


> Evidently you don't follow NHRA. Europeans have been trying to come up w/ their own series for years, and they're still not as fast. However, you were probably referring to production cars.


If it is Hot Rod racing, with the funny cars and top fuel, I know, because I have been to the US many times. But for us Europeans that is one boring race. Like Nascar. its boring for us.

I once spent a whole weekend in Indiana, watching TV on my hotel, they had a program called PINKS, where these guys race their cars for 1/4 mile and then lose the car..That was very entretaining..not so much for the race, to me boring as I told you, but what went on before and all.

Your racing type is fast and staright, ours is fast but you need to steer also.

I was never a great fan of Formula 1, I allways preferd Rally (you know what it is?), it was more "near" to us, and less BS with money.

By the way, I raced 125cc, 6 speed Unlimited karts, for a long while between 1996 and 2000. My engine was American.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> If it is Hot Rod racing, with the funny cars and top fuel, I know, because I have been to the US many times. But for us Europeans that is one boring race. Like Nascar. its boring for us.


Yes, its hot rods, and I'm not sure how 8,000hp can be boring, but to each their own.



> I once watched TV in my hotel, they had a program called PINKS, that was very entertaining.


 I'm familiar with pinks, a friend of mine won on that show. They raced in Maryland at MIR. Its glorified street racing. Some people don't like the host b/c he's a self proclaimed moron when it comes to cars.



> I was never a great fan of Formula 1, I always prefers Rally, it was more "near" to us, and less BS with money.


I'm familiar. Never really got into it for more than the wrecks. Why race through the woods when you can go faster and safer on a track? It is neat to watch though.



> By the way, I raced 125cc, 6 speed Unlimited karts, for a long while between 1996 and 2000. My engine was American.


That's cool, my old boss used to run the 80cc class with the clutch style transmission. Did really well.


----------

